# 30-30 Ammo



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have 1 case (200 rds) of Remington Core-Lokt 150 gr ammo, I bought it when I thought I was going to get the rifle but now I don't plan on buying one. New ammo not reloads. $120 PM if interested.


----------

